# Gm Gto Replacement Recessed Grills



## GTOJEFF (Nov 1, 2004)

Does Anyone Know When Gm Is Releasing The Recessed Nose Grills For The 2004 Gto. These Grills Are To Be Sold Through Gm Accessories.


----------



## 2004 GTO (Aug 2, 2004)

GTOJEFF said:


> Does Anyone Know When Gm Is Releasing The Recessed Nose Grills For The 2004 Gto. These Grills Are To Be Sold Through Gm Accessories.


 They are available now. :cheers


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*grille inserts*

New Grille Inserts (Part number # 12499616)


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

any pics?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

Plenty of photos around. Search on www.ls1gto.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

GTOJEFF said:


> Does Anyone Know When Gm Is Releasing The Recessed Nose Grills For The 2004 Gto. These Grills Are To Be Sold Through Gm Accessories.



Looks like you can get them for like $220 shipped.


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

Anybody happen to know if the dead pedal will be offered as an add on for the 04? It would be a very welcome option.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*dead pedal*

There is thread elsewhere on the site for building and installing your own dead pedal. I did it and it's great.


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

This link has pics. Will the grill inserts fit in an 04, or do you need the new front fascia? http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12947&highlight=12499616


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Purdone said:


> This link has pics. Will the grill inserts fit in an 04, or do you need the new front fascia? http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12947&highlight=12499616


Man, there's nothing like digging up an old thread and then asking a question which could quite easily be answered by doing a SEARCH.


----------

